# Show off ALL your horses!



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Here's my boy...he's a 7 year old Appy...all the pictures are clickable thumbnails.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my horse family.










That's Dot, who is 29 and a half-QH, half-Morgan, Gracie who is Dot's 12 year old daughter who is 3/4 Morgan, and my Paint Toby who is 6 years old. 

Dot and Gracie are owned by the lady who keeps Toby for me.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You can see all mine at www.CheyAutRanch.com I have 20 minis, 1 Arab, 1 Arab Pony, 1 Fell, 2 TBs, 1 Haflinger, 1 haflinger/wesh cob and 1 zonkey.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Shasta, my 4yr old tobiano mare -






















Chase, my 5yr old tovero gelding -


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, goodness. I may end up having to do 2 posts. LOL

John (Shalinka's Stormy Knight) 4 yo Percheron stud. I broke him to ride in January and have not ridden him since due to no saddle the right size.









Buck (Barron Von John) QH that I grew up on. Unfortunately, he had to be put down several years ago at the age of 26. He is sorely missed.









Denny: 15 year old QH. He was the first horse I ever trained completely by myself.









Dobe: 7 year old BLM Mustang and my big sweet boy.









Koda: 6 year old BLM Mustang.









Bessie: 7 year old Belgian Mare who was a rescue.









Pokey (Jake Fajita): 5 year old QH that I bought my Dad for his birthday 4 years ago.









Prissy: belongs to a friend of mine but I am currently getting her started under saddle.









Flash (Dandy Flash Dancer): 26 year old QH. One of our 2 retirees that helped raise me and my brother.









Tiny: 23?? year old Belgian mule. The only one remaining of the team.









Olen: 25 year old Mini-burro. He was my very first mount before I earned a horse.









Sis (Peppy Smackers): 27 year old QH. Our other retiree that raised us 2 kids.









Flipper: 19?? year old TB who was a resue from the sale barn. He is on the right in this pic.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Continued........


Jet (Mr. Zippo's Easy Jet): 9 year old paint gelding that I trained and then sold for 7 times the profit.










Storm: My first ever green broke horse to ride, I was 14. She was an amazing little mare and I wish that we could have kept her.









And last but not least, is Rafe. He is a 2 day old Belgian x QH.









There have been dozens of others that were less memorable. I have tons more pix of the others here.
Other Horses pictures by smrobs - Photobucket


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww! They're all so cute!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gunsmoke: Palomino TWH who will not gait. 5 years old, gelding.









Sunny: SSH gelding. 9 years old. Brown and white paint.









Cody: Pony mutt, 4 or 5 years old, gelding. Bay.









Simon: 8 or 9 year old SSH gelding. Black and white paint.









Dont' have any pictures of Todd on this computer 
He is a 27 year old Arabian gelding. Bay, very spunky but mild mannerd 99% of the time.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys all have wonderful looking horses! 
Ridesapaintedpony-I want Dot, what an adorable little ******! 
Slick-I LOVE that picture of your mare running!
Smrobs-I still really like Denny. He isa great looking horse!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Celeste is a 22-year-old Hanoverian mare that one of my instructors bought about a year and a half ago. She hadn't been ridden in over 10 years and needed retraining. She is about 15.3 or 16hh and such a sweetie. While she can sometimes be a bit of a handful on the ground, she has improved a lot. Even though she is 22 years old, she still has lots of energy! Once she had a little bucking fit when I was on her, but she has gotten over that . She loves to learn and has huge, beautiful, floating gaits.


























Raspberry is a very old (not sure how old) Pony of the Americas. Everyone at the barn learns to ride on him. He's a silly little boy with tons of character. He loves apples and when I rode him I would always bring him a couple slices. His mane is very long and very fluffy- it is usually a couple inches thick and at least a foot and a half long!








(^^^from 6 years ago^^^)








(^^^Raspberry and Cashalle^^^)

I have been riding Ruby for about 2 years now. She is a 15.3hh Quarter Horse mare. She can be a little moody sometimes, but has been trained in 2nd Level movements in dressage and is a great schoolteacher.









Thumper is my very favorite horse. He is an 11-year-old (I believe) Thoroughbred/Mini cross and is about 15.3hh. When he was younger his ear was bitten off by another horse so one ear is flat on the tip. Thumper is such a friendly horse- just last Monday I rode a different horse and was untacking him, and Thumper would just stick his nose over his stall and look around and whinny until I came over to say hi. He loves to go fast and was trained and competed in jumping until he was donated to Hoofers. He can be gentle though. One of the instructors teaches a man with a mental illness and Thumper is perfect for him. When he gets a little fast, Michael will turn him into a corner and then when he's ready they'll just continue on. Thumper's registered name is Footloose. He used to have a red headband with devil ears on it in his grooming bucket, and my friend and I would take it and stick it on his head. He couldn't have cared less! He is such a troublemaker, too! I took off my helmet next to his stall one day and he was very interested. I let him sniff it and all of a sudden he grabbed it with his teeth and shook it around in the air! Thumper is my senior rider horse- I love him so much.
(Thumper's on the right)


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Ridesapaintedpony-I want Dot, what an adorable little ******!


Yes, she is. She still gets ridden, though not as often as before. I always feel guilty when I saddle her up for a ride. lol

Here she is that same day. She just shed out the rest of her wooly coat a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is the whole heard in one action shot:









First one in the lead is Toby (registered Motley RR) - haflinger, 8 years old. 2nd one is JJ the donkey, 7 or 8 years old. 3rd one is Willie a grade haflinger, 5 years old. The bay is Drifter (Dlux Color Edition) - APHA solid-bred gelding, 4 years old. The last one is Apache - a tobiano gray draft cross, 4 years old.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the donkey!! I want to steal him!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Heres Duchess, 7 year old 16 hand AQHA mare. Tha last pic is of her being a kids horse lol :lol: (bout as kids horse as she gets)


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> I love the donkey!! I want to steal him!


Unfortunately he is so sweet he would probably follow you home happily. He's like a little puppy.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my 15.3hh, 10 year old TB, Victor. I use him for hunt seat, trails, and jumping.










And my 17hh American Cream, Norman.  We trail ride and just putz around on him, mostly. I'm waiting another year to start jumping with him, since he's only five. Plus he needs a lot more flat work first.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Britt said:


> Here’s a chance to show off all your horses, whether they’re your own horses, your family’s horses, of horses that you lease and/or just ride for other people!




Sorry if I seem harsh. These horses look pretty ribby. How long has it been since they were wormed?


----------

